
Skype-cast (voice conference) for the start up community of news.YC - volida
http://skypecasts.skype.com/skypecasts/skypecast/detailed.html?id_talk=511191&hash=33f5dec4c41edfe41c44
======
volida
I was posting a comment to the thread 'How old are you?' when I thought of
taking the initiative to make this skypecast: Unofficial skypecast for the
start-up community of news.ycombinator.com to share and discuss ideas,
experiences or something to cheer them up.

Follow the link to this private skypecast on Mar 6th 2007:

https://skypecasts.skype.com/skypecasts/skypecast/detailed.html?id_talk=511191&hash;=33f5dec4c41edfe41c44

P.S. I hope PG is ok that I used the YC logo

